# Greyhound Bus Lines



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

www.greyhound.com

www.greyhoundbusmuseum.org

www.pinterest.com/pin/198932508511699737/

www.cnn.com/2016/05/23/us/greyhound-investigation/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyhound_Lines

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Greyhound_Bus_stations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Wickman

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_of_Tim_McLean


----------



## Devi (Nov 8, 2020)

Boy, there's a blast from the past. At least, I haven't heard/read anything about them for quite a long while.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Greyhound, with the exception of a single bus route between Vancouver and Seattle, cut service in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba in 2018.

A serious blow to those who once relied on the bus service for travel, appointments, etc.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 8, 2020)

Haven't heard about Greyhound in recent years.  Still in business?


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Haven't heard about Greyhound in recent years.  Still in business?


The company is still going strong over here.


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2020)

"Riding the Dog", as it used to be called.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2020)

I used to catch the Greyhound to and from work when my regular $5.00/week ride was not available.

It was like a milk run that stopped all along the route home to pick up and let off passengers.  It was only a 20-mile trip but it seemed to take forever.  In the winter I remember the heat combined with diesel fumes and the smell of roses bound for local florists making me nauseous.

Those days were a good start for me although it didn't seem that way at the time.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow, Did I ever have fun riding the Greyhound bus as a teenager!  My girlfriends and I would sit way in the back and sing Buddy Holly songs, Johnny Horton songs, Johnny Rivers songs, all the way!  Ya Hoo!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 10, 2020)

Leave it to Harry Chapin to nail down the Greyhound experience.   Anyone who has taken it cross country can relate.
Gaer... I'll not disclose what happened in the back of the bus on more than a few trips I took. (hint... xxx rated).


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2020)

I loved to ride the Greyhounds. My dad and I would take the bus down to Philadelphia to watch the Phillies play. My dad didn't like driving in big cities, plus the bus went right past old Connie Mack Stadium.


----------

